# Surfers Royale & Sandy Point Beach Resort



## nursenancy (Sep 4, 2005)

Has anybody ever been to either of these resorts?  How were they?


----------



## chubby (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi

I take it these resorts are on the Gold Coast in Australia the Surfers Royal we have stayed at it was very good you have the beach at the front door 
Sandy point beach resort is more north at Labrador it is a more older resort l am told and is more quieter both resorts are on the Gold Coast but Surfers Royal you will have more to do close to your resort


----------

